# Japanese Horror Films



## MartialHorror (May 29, 2006)

Do you like them or not.

QUick reviews.

Ringu: 8/10. Good movie, although I prefered the remake. Probably because I saw the remake first.........

Ringu 2: 4/10. Boring.........the sequel to the remake was bad but due to it just being stupid, this was just boring as hell.

Ringu0: 6/10. Enjoyable, but didnt follow the story well presented in Ringu.

Kairo(pulse): 6/10. I enjoyed the message and thought it was earie. That plane scene was badass also. But DAMN THIS MOVIE WAS BORING AND NEVER EXPLAINED. Ugh.................

Ju-On(Grudge):  6/10. The remake was better because it made more sense. I lost track who was who. The Japanese version felt like a bunch of shrot stories on the same concept thrown into one.

Ju-Rei: 2.5/10. Low budget version of Ju-On. Sucked on every level......

Gosu: 6/10. Amazing visuals and creepy undertones. But is also made little sense.

I'm about to see "Dark Water" in the next few days(Japanese, American version comes soon). I dont know if I care for Japanese horror films....................a bit too slow/complicated for me. But I can see the masterpiece behind them.


----------



## Personal Jesus (May 31, 2006)

I really want to see Kairo, but $22 is a little steep for a movie with as much mixed reviews as it. I'll probably cave in one day, though.

Ringu is classic now. It's a _little_ dated, I think, but the infamous scene is still unnerving to watch. 8/10. Ringu 2 is OK, but nothing compared to the original. 6/10. Ringu 0 is good as a horror-drama, if there's such a genre. 8/10. Rasen is.. uh.. bad. The only good thing about it is Hiroyuki Sanada reprising his role. 4/10.

I remember Ju-On the Movie having great scares, but a confusing plot. Kayako is as creepy as Sadako. 7/10.

Dark Water.. meh. I tried to get into it, but it's a complete snore until the last 10 minutes.


----------



## narutorulez (May 31, 2006)

i dont find any horror from asia scary, i think all they need is a haircut


----------



## seraluanma (Jul 31, 2006)

*Asian Horror Flicks*

So I've been watching quite a few horror flicks from overseas that I get off Ebay. I find that the horror factor has a psycological aspect not particuarly found in modern American horror films.

Amongst the list of those I have are:
Ichi the Killer
Tale of Two Sisters
Battle Royale (which could fall into a couple catagories)
Dark Water (original)
Tomie
Grudge 1,2 (original)

So I guess this post is two fold. What's your favorite overseas horror film and why. The why is important because I need some good recc's to keep from sorting through the crap.


----------



## Gaby-sama (Jul 31, 2006)

Nice one i saw, Infection.


----------



## Heroin (Jul 31, 2006)

most are not scary....

every time i watch a scary jap movie i cry


----------



## seraluanma (Jul 31, 2006)

Sexy Pervert said:
			
		

> most are not scary....
> 
> every time i watch a scary jap movie i cry



Which ones have you been watching?  Ones like Ichi are pretty fierce.


----------



## inumike (Jul 31, 2006)

i have never seen a japanese horror film


----------



## seraluanma (Jul 31, 2006)

inumike said:
			
		

> i have never seen a japanese horror film



Really? I know places like Best Buy and FYE have started to carry them now, but they're more expensive than if you get them on Ebay.

If you like them rough, try Ichi the Killer. It's very


----------



## Heroin (Jul 31, 2006)

seraluanma said:
			
		

> Which ones have you been watching?  Ones like Ichi are pretty fierce.



no like the gruge the one before the remade on and some other more i forgot the tittle I try to remember


----------



## seraluanma (Jul 31, 2006)

Sexy Pervert said:
			
		

> no like the gruge the one before the remade on and some other more i forgot the tittle I try to remember



Please! I would love to get some more titles off everyone!


----------



## Slug (Jul 31, 2006)

suicide circle is also a very good one. not so much horror as psychological-thriller/ social commentary, but has some VERY freaky moments


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 31, 2006)

Ringu, Ringu0(was more of a drama, but has one of the scariest(?) scenes ever)

Grudge(American), Japanese version lacked story.


Ichithe killer and BR werent really horror films. Ichi-1 was more horror than Ichi the killer(Less of the movie though)

Gosu was good..........
Dark Water and Kairo(pulse) werent scary, but had their horror moments.


----------



## Blazetiger (Jul 31, 2006)

i saw this movie gonzu or something like that and it was really weird. the guide said it was horror from japan.  god it was stupid. espcially that part where that woman squezze her breast and oh god my brain!! (curl up into fetal position and sucks thumb)


----------



## seraluanma (Aug 1, 2006)

MartialHorror said:
			
		

> Ringu, Ringu0(was more of a drama, but has one of the scariest(?) scenes ever)
> 
> Grudge(American), Japanese version lacked story.
> 
> ...



I saw most of what you were talking about...

But the Pulse coming out in theaters over here was originally Japanese?


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Aug 1, 2006)

I don't particularly like or dislike horror films. You can say that I'm indifferent.


----------



## C?k (Aug 1, 2006)

The Ring was meant to be reaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaally scary.

 It was just reaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaally shit


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Aug 1, 2006)

Divine Intervention said:
			
		

> The Ring was meant to be reaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaally scary.
> 
> It was just reaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaally shit


If you think The Ring was shit, I don't know what to think about the other horror films...


----------



## C?k (Aug 1, 2006)

Hattori~Hanzo said:
			
		

> If you think The Ring was shit, I don't know what to think about the other horror films...


 
They were _worse_ than The Ring?! Impossible


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Aug 1, 2006)

Divine Intervention said:
			
		

> They were _worse_ than The Ring?! Impossible


That's right. My sisters absolutely LOVE horror flicks. So they always rent a lot of DVDs. I've seen so much of those that I can puke.


----------



## seraluanma (Aug 1, 2006)

Divine Intervention said:
			
		

> They were _worse_ than The Ring?! Impossible



Oh yeah. There are some bad ones. Which is why I want reccs so I don't have to sit through another one. ><


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Aug 1, 2006)

seraluanma said:
			
		

> Oh yeah. There are some bad ones. Which is why I want reccs so I don't have to sit through another one. ><


Well, there are also some decent Korean or Chinese horror flicks if you venture past the Japanese ones...


----------



## superman_1 (Aug 1, 2006)

i dont watch horror films... however there are some exceptions...


----------



## seraluanma (Aug 1, 2006)

Hattori~Hanzo said:
			
		

> Well, there are also some decent Korean or Chinese horror flicks if you venture past the Japanese ones...



Hit me with em! Always open to ideas outside the box.


----------



## C?k (Aug 1, 2006)

Hattori~Hanzo said:
			
		

> That's right. My sisters absolutely LOVE horror flicks. So they always rent a lot of DVDs. I've seen so much of those that I can puke.


 
lol. What's the idea that Japanese Horror movies are scarier? I've seen many myself and they suck ass  



> Well, there are also some decent Korean or Chinese horror flicks if you venture past the Japanese ones...


 
Agreed with seraluanma, post the links.


----------



## seraluanma (Aug 1, 2006)

Divine Intervention said:
			
		

> lol. What's the idea that Japanese Horror movies are scarier? I've seen many myself and they suck ass



For me, it's not that they're scarier, but they usually make you think more than a lot of modern American horror. Like Tale of Two Sisters. I had to watch it twice, but it still was creepy in a mindfuck way.They remind me of the old classics like Night of the Hunter, The Shining, and the original Haunting.


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Aug 1, 2006)

seraluanma said:
			
		

> Hit me with em! Always open to ideas outside the box.


Try watching these for a start:

The Eye (Chinese)
Horror Hotline: Big Head Monster (Chinese)
Koma (Chinese)
Shutter (Thailand)
Suicide Club (Japan)
Three....Extremes (Japan)
Cello (Korean)
Whispering Corridors I (Korean)
Whispering Corridors II (Korean)
Whispering Corridors III: Wishing Stairs (Korean)


----------



## seraluanma (Aug 1, 2006)

Hattori~Hanzo said:
			
		

> Try watching these for a start:
> 
> The Eye (Chinese)
> Horror Hotline: Big Head Monster (Chinese)
> ...



I've seen Suicide Club (which was good) and Whispering Corridors, but I didn't realize that there was two others after it. 

Thanks for the list!


----------



## C?k (Aug 1, 2006)

> For or me, it's not that they're scarier, but they usually make you think more than a lot of modern American horror. Like Tale of Two Sisters. I had to watch it twice, but it still was creepy in a mindfuck way.They remind me of the old classics like Night of the Hunter, The Shining, and the original Haunting.


 
It's like Saw I and II or House Of Wax, both disturbing.



			
				Hattori~Hanzo said:
			
		

> Try watching these for a start:
> 
> The Eye (Chinese)
> Horror Hotline: Big Head Monster (Chinese)
> ...


 
I think I've seen Shutter, wasn't scary O_o

Thanks for the list ^__~


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Aug 1, 2006)

The Eye also has two sequels although I can't say I really like them. The second sequel is more funny than being scary. You can also catch those if you have time to spare.

I've seen too many films that sometimes I don't even remember their titles...


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 1, 2006)

inumike said:
			
		

> i have never seen a japanese horror film


There not that great, don't worry
I like to say horror flicks from japan aren't that good, basicly cause there never scary


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Aug 1, 2006)

Divine Intervention said:
			
		

> I think I've seen Shutter, wasn't scary O_o


It varies for different people. Some people are just more easily frightened. I also don't find Shutter scary, but it is a decent film nonetheless.


----------



## seraluanma (Aug 1, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> There not that great, don't worry
> I like to say horror flicks from japan aren't that good, basicly cause there never scary



They don't have to be scary to be disturbing. I found _It_ really creepy more for the part where he stands on the side of the road holding a balloon, then I did when he was a severed head. It's all about what disturbs you.


----------



## Hinata sama (Aug 1, 2006)

i havent seen any japanese horror movies cuz i dont understand what they are saying.


----------



## seraluanma (Aug 1, 2006)

hinatahyuugabyakugan said:
			
		

> i havent seen any japanese horror movies cuz i dont understand what they are saying.



Almost all of them are subtitled, even ones I buy straight from Japan.


----------



## shatteredlike (Aug 2, 2006)

seraluanma said:
			
		

> Amongst the list of those I have are:
> Ichi the Killer
> _*Tale of Two Sisters*_
> Battle Royale (which could fall into a couple catagories)
> ...



Ummm...
Tale of Two Sisters is a Korean horror film.
It's great anyways. 

I just watched Reincarnation directed by Taksihi Shimishu last June, I think. It was great. 
I love Japanese horror films. But I have watched more Korean horror films than Jap.


----------



## yummysasuke (Aug 2, 2006)

Hatori~Hanzo said:
			
		

> Horror Hotline: Big Head Monster (Chinese)


I've seen this. I thought it was hilariously stupid. 

But I watched the Ring, and that freaked the crap outta me. I couldn't look into a mirror for a whole week.


----------



## Yuki (Inactive) (Aug 2, 2006)

Ichi the killer absolutley freaked me out my brother should not have let me watched it! I find the japanese the ring films really scary.The last one i saw would be Versus thats kind of a horror with the zombies and gore....


----------



## seraluanma (Aug 2, 2006)

shatteredlike said:
			
		

> Ummm...
> Tale of Two Sisters is a Korean horror film.
> It's great anyways.
> 
> ...



I should have put Asian, cause when I started thinking about the films I've watched, a good chunk are Korean.


----------



## theCommanderCardinal (Aug 2, 2006)

I heard that the original "Ringu" was much scarier than "The Ring" here in the US, but I don't have the guts to see for myself. Even something as dorky as "The Ring" kept me from getting up to go to the bathroom at night!


----------



## seraluanma (Aug 2, 2006)

theCommanderCardinal said:
			
		

> I heard that the original "Ringu" was much scarier than "The Ring" here in the US, but I don't have the guts to see for myself. Even something as dorky as "The Ring" kept me from getting up to go to the bathroom at night!



Oh yeah. The original was definately creepier than the American version. You should watch it. Heh.


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Aug 2, 2006)

The Hollywood version of The Ring pretty much fails imho.


----------



## inumike (Aug 2, 2006)

what is a good japanese horror movie to start with


----------



## Bloo00 (Aug 3, 2006)

I've only seen a few japanese dramas, but I've recently watch Ju-on (The japanese version of The Grudge). It wasn't scary at all, the make-up was kind of cheesy, the little boy looked liked he was just being Emo with all the eyeliner. Me and my sister ended up laughing at most of it, the storyline seemed interesting enough, but the quality of the movie wasn't that impressive. The effects made me laugh.


----------



## Belldandy (Aug 3, 2006)

The only japanese horror flims I've seen are the english versions of The Ring 1&2, and Dark Water. The only one that scared me a little was The Ring 2.


----------



## seraluanma (Aug 3, 2006)

inumike said:
			
		

> what is a good japanese horror movie to start with



Whispering corridors and Tale of Two Sisters are good starts. They're both Korean though.


----------



## Anemone (Aug 3, 2006)

I love the Japanese horror flims 
I love horror movies


----------



## seraluanma (Aug 3, 2006)

traci-13 said:
			
		

> I love the Japanese horror flims
> I love horror movies



Yah!  

A fellow fan!


----------



## inumike (Aug 4, 2006)

witch is the best japenese horror movie right now


----------



## seraluanma (Aug 5, 2006)

Witch?

What's that one about, inumike?


----------



## Bunnysmex (Aug 5, 2006)

I love the japanese film "Ringu", I practically shat myself watching it, thankfully I had my plushie


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 5, 2006)

Ringworm right here.

I have the books, the manga, and I have all the Ringu movies, including the Korean remake. I've yet to but the American remake.


----------



## seraluanma (Aug 5, 2006)

GothPunkChick said:
			
		

> I love the japanese film "Ringu", I practically shat myself watching it, thankfully I had my plushie



Plushies are very useful that way.  I have my overly large Boxer puppy as my squish toy.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 5, 2006)

Well all I know is....

The Ring....scared the Shit outta me 1st time I watched it. Couldn't sleep for 3 days by myself. ( Move over lil bro I'm crashing with u ) xD


----------



## seraluanma (Aug 5, 2006)

JB008 said:
			
		

> Well all I know is....
> 
> The Ring....scared the Shit outta me 1st time I watched it. Couldn't sleep for 3 days by myself. ( Move over lil bro I'm crashing with u ) xD



It's the whole creepy house and noises thing that dows me in since I'm from Pennsylvania, which has a ton of houses like that. O_o


----------



## C?k (Aug 5, 2006)

seraluanma said:
			
		

> It's the whole creepy house and noises thing that dows me in since I'm from Pennsylvania, which has a ton of houses like that. O_o


 
After seeing Cabin fever I'm dreading moving .. our backyard is practically a forest @____@


----------



## |eMoCandY| (Aug 5, 2006)

i just think jap horror flicks are scary.... but i can easily forget it you know.... like some horror films... the fear stays 2 - 3 days....


----------



## seraluanma (Aug 5, 2006)

Divine Intervention said:
			
		

> After seeing Cabin fever I'm dreading moving .. our backyard is practically a forest @____@



Ooohh. Been there.  It's hard to forget certain scenes when you look outside at 3 am and everything is dark and disturbing.


----------



## C?k (Aug 5, 2006)

seraluanma said:
			
		

> Ooohh. Been there.  It's hard to forget certain scenes when you look outside at 3 am and everything is dark and disturbing.


 
Dood. That's not really what I wanted to hear T___T


----------



## seraluanma (Aug 5, 2006)

Divine Intervention said:
			
		

> Dood. That's not really what I wanted to hear T___T



Heh. 

I'm not very good with the whole reassurance thing. Hopefully you don't have any bodies of water near?


----------



## C?k (Aug 5, 2006)

Shukaku_Gaara said:
			
		

> i just think jap horror flicks are scary.... but i can easily forget it you know.... like some horror films... the fear stays 2 - 3 days....


 
Really?! They're worse than other scary movies. The ring wa shit, and so is evey other late night scary jap movie I've seen O_o



> Heh.
> 
> I'm not very good with the whole reassurance thing. Hopefully you don't have any bodies of water near?


 
...Yes, theres a small lake near our house


----------



## seraluanma (Aug 5, 2006)

Divine Intervention said:
			
		

> Really?! They're worse than other scary movies. The ring wa shit, and so is evey other late night scary jap movie I've seen O_o
> 
> 
> 
> ...Yes, theres a small lake near our house



...

Don't go exploring late night then.

We had a lake near us...It scared the shit out of me when I "intelligently" decided to go exploring at one o'clock in the morning.


----------



## C?k (Aug 5, 2006)

seraluanma said:
			
		

> ..
> Don't go exploring late night then.
> We had a lake near us...It scared the shit out of me when I "intelligently" decided to go exploring at one o'clock in the morning.


 
Really?! I never would have though of that  

...What did you find? ;_;


----------



## seraluanma (Aug 5, 2006)

Divine Intervention said:
			
		

> Really?! I never would have though of that
> 
> ...What did you find? ;_;



Well, I found we had a small bear living near us when I ran screaming through the fog back to the house.


----------



## C?k (Aug 5, 2006)

seraluanma said:
			
		

> Well, I found we had a small bear living near us when I ran screaming through the fog back to the house.


 
Was it really a bear of a visitor from space?  

*twighlight Zone music*

That reminds me, have any of you guys seen the Japanese version of TTZ? O_o


----------



## seraluanma (Aug 5, 2006)

Divine Intervention said:
			
		

> Was it really a bear of a visitor from space?
> 
> *twighlight Zone music*
> 
> That reminds me, have any of you guys seen the Japanese version of TTZ? O_o



Japanese version?


----------



## C?k (Aug 5, 2006)

Yeh, they re=made it only lasted a few episodes. Well I think it's TZ but I'm not sure. That was pretty scary though @___@


----------



## seraluanma (Aug 5, 2006)

Divine Intervention said:
			
		

> Yeh, they re=made it only lasted a few episodes. Well I think it's TZ but I'm not sure. That was pretty scary though @___@



That sounds...really odd. Where did you find that?


----------



## C?k (Aug 5, 2006)

I don't remember. It was aaaaaaaaages ago, I watched with my brother when I was kinda chibi ... maybe it was _the_ Twightlight Zone


----------



## seraluanma (Aug 5, 2006)

Well, there are two version of TTZ anyways. The old B&W and the newer version they did a couple years ago. Maybe that was the one?


----------



## C?k (Aug 5, 2006)

They weren't speaking english though @__@


----------



## Pretty_Vacant (Aug 5, 2006)

The Jap versions of The Grudge and The Ring are pretty good...


----------



## seraluanma (Aug 6, 2006)

Divine Intervention said:
			
		

> They weren't speaking english though @__@



Really, now? I didn't think they had done a Japanese version of it. I'm gonna have to hunt this down.


----------



## Cero (Aug 6, 2006)

Hmm i think Grudge was the only Jpns Horror Flick ive seen...


----------



## seraluanma (Aug 6, 2006)

RagingNinja said:
			
		

> Hmm i think Grudge was the only Jpns Horror Flick ive seen...



You should definately check out the list we had posted earlier with some Korean and Chinese movies.

Worth checking out.


----------



## Cero (Aug 6, 2006)

I just did, and ive seen Dark Water as well American and Japanese, same goes for grudge. the thign with jpns horro flicks is they arent scary enough! though jpnes h orror games are the complete opposite,  alot of blood and gore :S


----------



## seraluanma (Aug 6, 2006)

RagingNinja said:
			
		

> I just did, and ive seen Dark Water as well American and Japanese, same goes for grudge. the thign with jpns horro flicks is they arent scary enough! though jpnes h orror games are the complete opposite,  alot of blood and gore :S



Those games definately rock!! But there are a couple Asian flicks that have given me the creeps. Not really scared me, but definately made me remember them. 

EDIT-

Does anyone know if the Pulse was originally Asian?


----------

